# 29er für kleine Damen , speziell Transition Sentinel



## maidle (29. April 2020)

Hi Zusammen,

ich liebäugel schon länger mit einem Transition Sentinel und nachdem gestern der neue Hobel rauskam, hab ich mich direkt verguckt... ... ich steh einfach auf cleane Rahmenformen.
Jetzt zu meinem "Problem". Ich bin selbst nur 1,60 m groß und habe verschiedenes gehört über 29er dass sie für kleine Fahrer gar nicht geeignet sind, oder besonders gut, da man mittig im Rad steht. Natürlich werde ich mir davon selbst ein Bild machen bei einer Probefahrt ( ob das mit dem Senti möglich ist, bleibt noch offen, oder erstmal generell ein 29er).

Aber fährt jemand der ähnlich klein ist ein 29er und kann berichten? Vielleicht sogar vom Sentinel? Das wäre natürlich ein Traum.

Danke und viele Grüße
Vanessa


----------



## Aninaj (29. April 2020)

Hi Vanessa,

das Sentinel ist ja eher ein abfahrtsorientiertes Bike. Da wäre dann für mich wichtig, dass ich in schwierigen Situationen 

a) in techn. schwierigen Situationen ausreichend Bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Rad habe (also ein kurzes, gerades Sitzrohr, um den Sattel möglichst tief absenken zu können)
b) in brenzligen Situationen jederzeit sicher von dem Rad absteigen kann (nach hinten muss ich also in der Lage sein über dem HR zu stehen)
c) ich das Bike gut den Berg hochpedalieren kann (es also nicht unnötig schwer ist - und 29er Räder sind im Vergleich zu den gleichen 650b Rädern immer schwerer und müssen mit jedem Tritt erneut beschleunigt werden).

Das sind für mich jetzt mal die Hauptgründe, warum ich mit 1,67 kein 29er im Gelände fahren werde. Ein Bike, mit dem ich hauptsächlich schnell durch den Wald düsen möchte und der Speed im Vordergrund steht, da macht dann ein 29er (Hardtail) vielleicht Sinn. Aber ein v160/h140 Fully - für mich nicht. 

Janni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (29. April 2020)

Hey Vanessa,

Aninaj hat schon alles Wesentliche sehr gut und kompakt zusammengetragen. 

Auch ich fahre mit meinen 1,65m sowohl Hardtail, als auch Fully mit 27,5er Laufrädern. Mag es agil. Außerdem finde ich kleine Rahmen in Gr. S mit 29er Laufrädern optisch verkorkst, weil das Rad mit den Proportionen unstimmig aussieht. Da kann das Rahmendesign noch so gut sein. Leider geht der Trend immer mehr zu den großen Laufrädern.

Ich bin so ein Bike noch nicht gefahren, das gebe ich zu. Aber allein den Gedanken, dass mein Po bei ner steileren Abfahrt gerne mal an das Hinterrad bouncen könnte, fände ich nicht so schön.


----------



## maidle (29. April 2020)

Dank @Aninaj und @Flohmanti für eure Antworten.
zu a) ich fahr derzeit ein RM Altitude bei dem der standover deutlich höher ist als beim Senti, Dh da würde es mir eher entgegen kommen bzw hab ich jetzt auch keine Probleme bei technischen Sektionen.
Zu b) hab ich tatsächlich in meiner 3 jährigen Radkarriere noch nie gemacht bzw machen müssen. Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist lass ich mal offen. 
zu c) mein Alti wiegt in S 13,8 kg das Senti wird in Stamdardausstattung und L mit 14,8 kg angegeben denke das Gewicht wird für mich nicht den großen Unterschied machen. Hier Vll wirklich der Rollwiderstand derReifen.

vielen Dank für die Hinweise ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Denkanstoß. Gerade die Agilität beschäftigt mich auch sehr.


----------



## Aninaj (29. April 2020)

maidle schrieb:


> zu a) ich fahr derzeit ein RM Altitude bei dem der standover deutlich höher ist als beim Senti, Dh da würde es mir eher entgegen kommen bzw hab ich jetzt auch keine Probleme bei technischen Sektionen.



Nicht die Höhe des Oberrohrs (Überstandshöhe), sondern wie tief geht der Sattel runter. Bei Transition war es bisher immer so, dass in den kleinen Rahmengrößen max eine 125er Sattelstütze paßt und das ist mir zu wenig. Aber wenn dir das reicht, dann paßt das ja.

14,8 kg finde ich für einen Carbonrahmen (Selbst in L) allerdings sehr happig. Mein Last Clay (v150/h140, Gr. M) wiegt aktuell knapp 13,5 kg bei 27,5" und da ist lediglich der Lenker aus Carbon.


----------



## maidle (29. April 2020)

Ah sorry, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden. Dazu hab ich bei Pinkbike nur gelesen : 
„As seat tube angles get steeper, the ability to fit a dropper post with plenty of travel is more important than ever. To ensure the Sentinel made the grade, Transition shortened the seat tube length even further, which means there's enough room for as much drop as possible - the OneUp dropper on my test bike has a whopping 210mm of travel.“

Gewicht find ich persönlich jetzt auch nicht so dramatisch, zudem ich es eh Custom aufbauen würde, sonst bin ich nicht glücklich


----------



## scylla (29. April 2020)

In allen Punkten Zustimmung zu @Aninaj
Was ich noch dazufügen würde, ist die Front-Höhe an einem 29er mit viel Federweg. Da muss man schon sehr gut hinschauen, dass das nicht zu hoch wird (auf möglichst geringe Steuerrohrlänge achten, etc), und ggf zu Tricksereien wie Flatforce-Vorbau und Flatbar greifen. Ich bin 10cm größer, und für mich persönlich wäre alles über 150mm Federweg an einer 29er Front raus... aber ich mag auch generell den Stack lieber tief.

Letztendlich muss es jede(r) selber wissen und testen. Es ist definitiv eine grenzwertige Kiste bei der Körpergröße. Ob man es noch ok findet oder nicht mehr ok ist wohl Ansichtssache, und auch abhängig davon was und wie man fährt. Wenn man seine Grenzen im "natürlichen" Gelände austesten möchte, dann muss man halt öfter mal rückwärts vom Rad, als wenn man mehr für bikenutzung geshapte Strecken und Bikeparks fährt. Entsprechend werden da auch die Ansprüche variieren. Wichtig ist nur, das Bike nicht nur auf dem Parkplatz probezurollen, sondern es wirklich auch im Gelände zu testen.
Nachdem ich mich immer wieder bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit auch durch 29er durchgetestet habe, und mich nie auf einem einzigen so richtig wohl gefühlt habe, wird es für mich persönlich in diesem Leben kein 29er Hinterrad an einem abfahrtsorientierten Bike geben. 29er Vorderrad (mit entsprechend eben nicht ganz so viel Federweg) aber: ja bitte! Ich finde Mullet da den idealen Kompromiss, wenn man das große Hinterrad nicht haben möchte, aber auf die durchaus vorhandenen Vorteile des großen Vorderrads nicht verzichten möchte. Die Geometrie des Rahmens muss das halt mitmachen. Aber es gibt da ja mittlerweile auch ein paar Hersteller, die auf den Zug aufspringen und sowas "ab Werk" anbieten.



maidle schrieb:


> Ah sorry, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden. Dazu hab ich bei Pinkbike nur gelesen :
> „As seat tube angles get steeper, the ability to fit a dropper post with plenty of travel is more important than ever. To ensure the Sentinel made the grade, Transition shortened the seat tube length even further, which means there's enough room for as much drop as possible - the OneUp dropper on my test bike has a whopping 210mm of travel.“



Leider nützt das kürzeste Sitzrohr nichts, wenn es in der Mitte einen Knick hat, so dass man zwar den oberen Teil der Sattelstütze locker nutzen könnte, aber den unteren Teil nicht weit genug ins Sitzrohr schieben kann. Irgendwelche Blockaden oder Knicke im Sitzrohr sind leider ein ziemlich großes Problem, wenn es darum geht in kleine Rahmengrößen Sattelstützen mit vernünftig viel Hub einbauen zu können.
Die Tester bei den Magazinen haben halt meistens eher "männliches Gardemaß" um die 1,80m. Für die kann die Welt am gleichen Bike-Modell schon wieder ganz anders ausschauen, dank längerer Beine und längeren Sitzrohren in Rahmengröße M oder L. Entsprechend selten fällt das Problem auf oder wird in Tests angesprochen. Daher sollte man unbedingt vor dem Kauf die konkret in der gewünschten Rahmengröße zur Verfügung stehende Versenk-Länge für die Sattelstütze erfragen oder ausmessen, und nachrechnen ob es mit der gewünschten Sattelstütze passt. Könnte sonst eine unangenehme Überraschung geben.


----------



## maidle (29. April 2020)

@scylla danke auch dir. 
Das mit der Höhe der Front ist so ein Thema, wobei ich eher zum Typ gehöre der eine höhere Front lieber mag und auch eine 170er Gabel und 2 Spacer in mein Alti geklatscht hab, da ich sonst vorallem bei steilen technischen Passagen ein unangenehmes Überschlagsgefühl hatte.

Ein Mullet Bike kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da ich im Urlaub und auf dem Trail nicht Ersatzteile für beide Laufradgrößen mitschleppen will, das ist mir zu unpraktisch.

scheint als bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als das Rad mal zu testen, schade dass das Biketestival in Freiburg dieses Frühjahr nicht statt finden konnte, naja Vll kann ich dort dann im Herbst ein paar 29er testen.


----------



## scylla (29. April 2020)

maidle schrieb:


> @scylla danke auch dir.
> Das mit der Höhe der Front ist so ein Thema, wobei ich eher zum Typ gehöre der eine höhere Front lieber mag und auch eine 170er Gabel und 2 Spacer in mein Alti geklatscht hab, da ich sonst vorallem bei steilen technischen Passagen ein unangenehmes Überschlagsgefühl hatte.
> 
> Ein Mullet Bike kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da ich im Urlaub und auf dem Trail nicht Ersatzteile für beide Laufradgrößen mitschleppen will, das ist mir zu unpraktisch.
> ...



Grob über den Daumen gepeilt entspricht die Gesamthöhe (Gabel+Vorderrad) einer 27,5'' Gabel + Laufrad mit 170mm einem 29'' Setup mit 130mm. Somit wärst du mit 29'' Gabel in 150mm ohne Spacer ungefähr auf der jetzigen Höhe, vorausgesetzt Steuerrohrlänge etc wäre gleich. Das nur mal als groben Anhaltspunkt genannt.

Welche Laufradgrößen-spezifischen Ersatzteile nimmst du denn mit auf den Trail? Ich hab einen Schlauch und ein Maxalami-Set im Rucksack. Den 27,5er Schlauch kann man problemlos auch in einen 29er Reifen legen, der dehnt sich schon entsprechend wenn's nicht gerade ein Ultraleichtschlauch ist. Und der Salami ist es eh wurscht.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. April 2020)

Geht schon:








						in Squamish, British Columbia, Canada - photo by OneUpComponents - Pinkbike
					

Photo of  in Squamish, British Columbia, Canada.




					www.pinkbike.com
				











						Bike Check: Christina Chappetta's Trek Slash - Pinkbike
					

Check out presenter and race correspondent Christina Chappetta's Trek Slash.




					www.pinkbike.com
				




Wenns aber eh v.a. um die schicke Rahmenform geht:








						Neues Transition Scout Carbon im ersten Test: Bottlerocket 2.0!
					

Das neue Transition Scout Carbon 2020 soll laut Angaben der Amerikaner der legitime Nachfolger des Klassikers Bottlerocket sein. Hier ist unser erster Test!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## lucie (29. April 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Geht schon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mag sein, gehen bzw. fahren wird das schon, wenn man einfach nur auf dem Rad stehen und irgendwo runterballern möchte. Will man aber mit einem 29er bei einer Körpergröße von 160cm und einer Schrittlänge von xxcm? auch einmal etwas technischer fahren und dann doch einmal nach hinten absteigen müssen, wird's doof. Im Gegensatz zu meinen 26" Bikes hatte mein Hosenboden beim 650B+ schon häufiger die Bekanntschaft mit dem Hinterradreifen bei Landungen von Sprüngen oder beim Fahren größerer Steilstufen machen müssen - 167cm Größe und 82cm SL.

Beim ersten Foto schaut es auch nicht so aus, als ob die Dame mit ihrer Schrittlänge bequem über dem Hinterrad stehen könnte, und wenn sie doch einmal nach hinten im Gelände absteigen muss (dann ja doch mit einer Beugung in den Knien - SL verringert sich entsprechend), gibt's eben Aua im Schritt. Wer's mag... 

Aaaalso, in technischem Gelände würde ich bei 160cm Körpergröße kein 29er fahren wollen und auch nicht empfehlen, wenn man das Bike variabel einsetzen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (29. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Beim ersten Foto schaut es auch nicht so aus, als ob die Dame mit ihrer Schrittlänge bequem über dem Hinterrad stehen könnte


Beim zweiten eigentlich auch nicht.  

Und über dem Rad normal stehen sieht in beiden Fällen auch ziemlich unbequem ...

Das mit dem Hinterradkontakt (27.5/2.6) kann ich bei 164cm/76cm SL übrigens bestätigen ...


----------



## lucie (30. April 2020)

maidle schrieb:


> Das mit der Höhe der Front ist so ein Thema, wobei ich eher zum Typ gehöre der eine höhere Front lieber mag und auch eine 170er Gabel und 2 Spacer in mein Alti geklatscht hab, da ich sonst vorallem bei steilen technischen Passagen ein unangenehmes Überschlagsgefühl hatte.



Da könnten ein etwas flacherer LW und ein längerer Reach ggf. Abhilfe schaffen. Kommt aber darauf an, ob das Gesamtkonzept dann auch noch passt, kenne jetzt die Geodaten Deines aktuellen Bikes nicht und mit einer 170er Gabel hast Du den ja auch schon flacher gemacht.

Geodaten des "Alti" wären mal interessant.


----------



## maidle (30. April 2020)

Danke auch für eure Antworten.

Das Scout kommt für mich nicht in Frage da ich nach etwas mit mehr Federweg auf der Suche bin. Ich weiß jetzt kommt von vielen die Antwort wenn die Technik stimmt geht das mit dem Federweg gut. Aber ich suche ein Allroundrad,Dh unter der Woche und im Winter will ich damit meine Hometrails in FR fahren und im Sommer gerne in den Bikeparks ballern oder auch mal im Schwarzwald eine entspannte SingletrailTour fahren. Und für mich macht das etwas mehr an Federweg aus.

Die Bilder sehen wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Da spielt aber auch das Bein Oberkörper Verhältnis Rein da muss man auch gucken. Wobei ich hier eher zum 50:50 Verhältnis gehöre.

mit meinem 650b Rad hatte ich nie Probleme dass ich nicht weit genug hinten stehen könnte bei Steilstufen oder sonstigen technischen Sachen. Klar derHintern hat beim  1. Versuch bei der ein oder anderen Stelle schon das Hinterrad geküsst, das hatte ich beim 26“ aber auch.

Geodaten vom Alti hab ich mal angehängt. Der Vorteil hier ist dass ich es durch das Ride9 von Rocky steiler stellen konnte seitdem ich die 170er Gabel drin hab.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> ...und dann doch einmal nach hinten absteigen müssen, wird's doof.
> [...]
> Beim ersten Foto schaut es auch nicht so aus, als ob die Dame mit ihrer Schrittlänge bequem über dem Hinterrad stehen könnte, und wenn sie doch einmal nach hinten im Gelände absteigen muss (dann ja doch mit einer Beugung in den Knien - SL verringert sich entsprechend), gibt's eben Aua im Schritt. Wer's mag...


Und wer will/macht das überhaupt?
So viel Zeit sich die Absteigerichtung auszusuchen hat man doch eh nur selten. 



> Im Gegensatz zu meinen 26" Bikes hatte mein Hosenboden beim 650B+ schon häufiger die Bekanntschaft mit dem Hinterradreifen bei Landungen von Sprüngen oder beim Fahren größerer Steilstufen machen müssen - 167cm Größe und 82cm SL.


Das stimmt dagegen schon.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. April 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Und wer will/macht das überhaupt?


Ich. Wenn man nicht grade runterballert, hat man alle Zeit der Welt dafür.


----------



## scylla (30. April 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Und wer will/macht das überhaupt?
> So viel Zeit sich die Absteigerichtung auszusuchen hat man doch eh nur selten.



Das meinte ich mit ...


scylla schrieb:


> Ob man es noch ok findet oder nicht mehr ok ist wohl Ansichtssache, und auch abhängig davon was und wie man fährt. Wenn man seine Grenzen im "natürlichen" Gelände austesten möchte, dann muss man halt öfter mal rückwärts vom Rad, als wenn man mehr für bikenutzung geshapte Strecken und Bikeparks fährt. Entsprechend werden da auch die Ansprüche variieren.





Wenn man auf geshapten/bekannten Ballerstrecken langheizt, dann hat man natürlich keine "Gelegenheit" kontrolliert nach hinten abzusteigen, wenn's schief geht, sondern fällt halt entweder irgendwie auf die Nase oder schafft es sich auf dem Rad zu retten.
Beim "Stolpern", also dem Versuch auf technisch anspruchsvollen* Pfaden langzufahren, wobei der Weg nicht unbedingt auf Bikenutzung ausgelegt ist und wo auch nicht immer klar ist ob es überhaupt und wie es funktioniert, macht man das durchaus oft, und will es auch machen, weil die Alternative zum nach hinten absteigen oftmals ein unkontrollierter Abgang den Hang runter wäre, den man nicht gerne riskieren möchte.

(*)was übrigens relativ ist. Das gilt für den Anfänger auf einem S1 Trail genauso wie für den Fortgeschrittenen auf der S3 Passage oder den Profi an der S5 Schlüsselstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maidle (30. April 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Beim "Stolpern", also dem Versuch auf technisch anspruchsvollen* Pfaden langzufahren, wobei der Weg nicht unbedingt auf Bikenutzung ausgelegt ist und wo auch nicht immer klar ist ob es überhaupt und wie es funktioniert, macht man das durchaus oft, und will es auch machen, weil die Alternative zum nach hinten absteigen oftmals ein unkontrollierter Abgang den Hang runter wäre, den man nicht gerne riskieren möchte.



Wer fährt denn auf Strecken die nicht für Räder ausgelegt sind?  Ich wohne hier im Land der 2 Meter Regel, wir machen sowas nicht ... hihi....


----------

